# KAUA'I   Updates as of January 2011



## ouaifer (Jan 27, 2011)

_Since things are constantly changing on Kaua'i (and elsewhere)...I thought I would start posting changes we have found from last year (and previous years).  If it's helpful, fine; if not, please don't shoot the messenger.

Sunday morning brunch..at the now ST Regis, Princeville...of course, it was the Princeville Hotel prior to June, 2010; and the Sheraton Princeville, prior to Iniki.  The brunch is absolutely horrible, now...nothing, like that held while it was the Princeville Hotel.  The selections were disgusting; the quality was horrible!  Don't waste your time or money (now $60 sans champagne; $75 with).  We were offered comp dinners any night of the week, because it was so bad...but, we're not interested.  Sunday morning brunch there was our thing.  And so it goes.

The Waimea Brewery...yes, in Waimea at the Waimea Cottages.  Although the brewery is still there, the cottages took over the restaurant a year ago..it's now The Grove.  Sorry, it does not compare to when the restaurant was run by the Brewery.  Apparently, the guests at the cottages were complaining about the music at night, and the lease was not renewed.

The King and I (just north of Safeway, Kapa'a, mauka side)...closed as of summer, 2010.  They lost their lease and couldn't afford to renew it...you'll probably find her at her brother's who runs Mema, just north of the Wailua Bridge.

Wailua Bridge construction...still ongoing after 2+ years????  Why??? who knows; it's Hawaii.

Mediterranean Gourmet (used to be Charo's), east of Tunnels...still excellent food and fabulous service.  Don't miss it.

Tunnels....the first house as you entered the access, has now situated boulders along the parking side, so that there are 3 fewer car parking spaces!  Only about 5 - 6 vehicles can now fit there.  Remember do NOT park on the right side..it's reserved for emergency vehicles/access only!  You can always park one road down at the next access, or go on to Ha'ena and leave your vehicle at the State Park and walk back along the beach.

WalMart is selling reusable shopping bags for $0.25...all of the grocery stores are giving out paper shopping bags.  This new law also effects the Sunshine markets (Farmers' markets)...and they are in an uproar...because they, too are subject fines if they give out plastic bags.

Widening the road at Kilohana and Kukui Grove...will be fabulous, when completed...

The Makai and Princeville Golf Courses have been completed redone!  as of 2 years ago...amazing!

This after our first 3 days...more to follow...stay tuned.
_


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2011)

Care to share where you are staying?


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Care to share where you are staying?



_Pahio (yes, it is Pahio...managed by Wyndham) at Ka'Eo Kai, Princeville...which reminds me of another update/change.  All of Ka'Eo Kai is in the process of being totally gutted/updated/ changed.  All 86 units, Phase II and Phase III will be totally redone, starting this May and due for final completion by the end of 2013.  The swimming pool in Phase II has been redone!  Absolutely, fabulous!  quiet, you've got it to yourselves....and a new gas grill...what a treat!  Also, 2 new gas grills at the Phase III pool.

A representative updated unit is available for owners' viewing and comments.  Fabulous new granite kitchens, new bedrooms and furniture and furnishings, new tiled baths...all fancy fabulous!  Woo Hoo!!  We owners have been waiting a long time for this._


----------



## Cheryl17 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the updates.  We'll miss The King and I.


----------



## Poobah (Jan 27, 2011)

*Sunday Brunch*

Some friends of ours that spend the winter in Princeville told us last year that the brunch was not what it use to be. They were regulars, but no longer. They told the maitre d' that unless they improved the quality and price, they would lose their local business. They were told that the hotel was not interested in the business from the locals 

They will eventually figure it out.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## meatsss (Jan 29, 2011)

*Changes*

Just returned from a 2 week stay at LBR.

Along with the Wailua Bridge widening slwoing traffic down, they are widening SR 50 from just before the Mall and Costco area south to where Gaylords used to be. Gaylords is now called Kilohana and have some very nice jewelry stores on site along with the restaurant. 

Aston bought the cottages at Waimea along with the Waimea Brewery. They have redone the outside seating area and it is much nicer now. 

Went to Brennecke's for Happy Hour, but it's not very happy. Only a couple of drink prices are reduced, and then not by much, and about three different pupu platters are at lower prices. 

The new golf course at Ku'kuiula is open. Only costs $75,000 to join the club and $1000 per month in dues. They start mowing at 5:30 in the morning behind LBR. 

Tha National Tropical Botanical Gardens has a new tour 2 days a week that takes you down to the Robert Allerton house on the beach. Three hour long tour ending with pupus while watching the sunset. 

The Kilauea Lighthouse top is all wrapped in black mesh as they strip and refurbish all the metal. Our frind wanted to take a pictue, but settled for taking a picture of a poster in the gift shop without all the mesh and fencing in the way.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a lot of changes just since last Feb. when we were there.  Can't wait to check them all out in a couple weeks.  Especially glad to hear Pahio is finally sprucing up their properties other than just Bali Hai.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 30, 2011)

*Airline cost?*



slabeaume said:


> Wow, sounds like a lot of changes just since last Feb. when we were there.  Can't wait to check them all out in a couple weeks.  Especially glad to hear Pahio is finally sprucing up their properties other than just Bali Hai.



I am finding flights from LAX to Lihue about $900pp for Christmas holiday; curious (if you don't mind) what you are paying from your home to Kauai?


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 30, 2011)

*More....*

_Although we had been told in past years that there was a bounty on chickens...and the chicken population is really declining here on the North Shore...we actually saw proof of it yesterday.  Wyndham is paying its employees $5 per head for a hen or chicks and $10 a head for a rooster.  A fellow had his trap with 8 chickens...a hen and 7 chix...that he had just trapped for a net of $40 in his pocket...what a hoot.

Had lunch at the Kilauea Fish Market...not great, but ok.  Ask to have the fish *not* cooked well done...make a point, and it will turn out great.  The wasabi sauce on the Ono and Opakapaka was very good.

Just North of Anahola post office, mauka side, is a local market on Saturdays...at Hokualele, turn left.  We have stopped there in years past and were the only ones...but this year it was wall to wall people!!  Their prices are *very* expensive...but what we stop for is their wild boar...he barbecues it on the grill...absolutely amazing.  Although they sell a plate lunch, we always just buy a chunk.  Although it's quite expensive, it is definitely well worth it.  Absolutely succulent!  You can tell him the woman that always dickers with him, suggested you try it.  A very good thing!

Visit the Arboretum.  Turn mauka onto Kuamo'o RD in Wailua.  Follow this to the end through Wailua Homesteads past the Extension Service.  You will come to a trail head on the right...Kuilau Trail...a great short hike...takes you up to view Waiale'ale to the west; Wailua Homesteads and Sleeping Giant, Kapa'a and Wailua to the east.  The trail turns into one of those knife edges you can view from the distance...a fun and easy and very short hike.  If no parking at the trail head, just continue a couple hundred feet to the parking lots on either side of the stream.  You can picnic there, play frisbee, and use the rope swing to jump off into the water...also pit toilets, available.  We drove all the way in...not recommended, though.  The road is very rough and comes to a hunting area after passing the Powerline Trail...about 4+ miles further in.

More to come..... _


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info on St Regis.  We were planning on celebrating our anniversary there.  No more.  

The Med Gourmet was great last time--we'll go there instead.

Aloha,  Sterling


----------



## yeereid (Feb 1, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Thanks for the info on St Regis.  We were planning on celebrating our anniversary there.  No more.
> 
> The Med Gourmet was great last time--we'll go there instead.
> 
> Aloha,  Sterling



Sterling,

We celebrated my birthday at the St Regis last March and had a fabulous experience.  Yes it was expensive, but completely worth it for a special occasion, especially if you are a foodie. Our favorite meals were there and at Bar Acuda.  We plan on returning to both in March.  We also dined at Tidepools and other than the ambiance, we were disappointed.  We will be sure to check out The Med this time!


----------



## ouaifer (Feb 5, 2011)

*Hamburgers, hamburgers, and hamburgers*

_Remember...now...don't shoot the messenger.  We have been searching year after year for a great burger on Kaua'i.  So, for us, Bubba's is the pits!   

We tried Ono's Charburger in Anahola....burgers and flies (sic)...not great...especially the location and environment.  Burgers...eh.  

But, today, we had burgers at Olympic Cafe in Kapa'a.  What can I say, but  *g r e a t*!  Excellent burger, fun people watching....just plain good!   _


----------



## shellboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Might want to try TNT Steakburgers - just up the street from Olympic on the left. A trailer in a parking lot.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2011)

ouaifer said:


> _Remember...now...don't shoot the messenger.  We have been searching year after year for a great burger on Kaua'i.  So, for us, Bubba's is the pits!
> 
> We tried Ono's Charburger in Anahola....burgers and flies (sic)...not great...especially the location and environment.  Burgers...eh.
> 
> But, today, we had burgers at Olympic Cafe in Kapa'a.  What can I say, but  *g r e a t*!  Excellent burger, fun people watching....just plain good!   _




+1 for Olympic Cafe lunch menu and people watching.  They make an outstanding chicken burger sandwich, and the beer is always ice cold.  I'm definitely a fan!

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2011)

+2 Olympic Cafe - it's our favorite casual place on Kauai.


----------



## ouaifer (Feb 6, 2011)

*Another great HIKE!*

_Another great short(er) hike...about 2 - 3 miles.  

'Okolehao Trail....The trail begins at the China Ditch off Hanalei River.  Turn mauka immediately after the Hanalei Bridge onto Ohiki RD through the taro fields.  A few miles in, you'll pass the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service parking area.  Parking is on the left; trail head is on the right.

The first half mile of ‘Okolehao Trail imposes a 30-to-40-degree climb.
This two-mile hike climbing 1,200 feet is worth the initial effort with a payoff of view after view of Hanalei. The trail follows the Hihimanu Ridge, offering peeks through Norfolk pine and pandanus of Hanalei Bay on one side and Waioli Valley on the other. Ti, wild orchid, eucalyptus and hala line much of this well-maintained trail.

You rise to an elevation that you can see the Hanalei Lookout in Princeville...and the Lookout is below where you are viewing.  What an awsome view.  The valleys are spectacular.

It's one of those knife edge mountain ridges, one sees in the distance.    _


----------



## ouaifer (Feb 16, 2011)

*One more "restaurant" to try.*

_We tried Common Ground in Kilauea, located on the grounds of the old (now defunct) Guava Kai Plantation.  This is not your typical restaurant.  Very informal; serve yourself; basic and tasty food...good selection of vegetarian plates.  They raise their own vegetables and herbs...and you are invited to walk through their gardens...very pleasant.  It is part of Malama Kaua'i, keeping it local.  

They offer only breakfast and lunch during the week and brunch on the weekends.  Outside seating (only) under a huge covered tarp roof, wooden plank tables...set your own place settings, take your own water.  NOT fancy....obviously.  Good food, though.

Aloha until 2012!  A hui hou.  Malama pono.  Malama 'aina.  Malama Kaua'i!_


----------



## lamb (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone been to the Mediterranean Gourmet Restaurant?  Is it recommended for a special evening?


----------



## eal (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes!  Our favourite restaurant on the north shore.  It is great for lunch or dinner.  Wednesday is 1/2 price wine night.  I can't praise it enough.


----------

